# Thanks for all the help VICIII



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

I got down to Sebastian Inlet around 3:30pm and spent and hour just talking to other fisherman and looking around and getting a feel for things. I stoped under the bridge to get water to thaw my bait. While waiting I threw a flounder rig out. 1st cast was hung up and broke the kahle hook.
I then went to the north jetties and rigged up a 2oz jig with a piece of plastic.
My 2nd cast of the day landed a 38” red.
My 3rd cast was just a little further out and I felt three bumps on my jig. Each time I reeled in faster thinking I had bumped the rocks on the bottom. Boy, was I wrong.
My 4th cast got a 42” red. 
I’m starting to see tarpon rolling in the inlet about 80 yards out. The were between 60 and 100 lbs and that’s what I went down there for.
My 5th cast got a 40” red and I was disappointed as I thought I had a poon.This one got into the pilings and I had to change out the short leader.He also cut the last two inches off my plastic.
My 6th cast produced nothing.
My 7th cast was just right and I hooked into my first poon.Ten minutes and three jumps later, he straightened out my hook.
My 8th and final cast jumped another tarpon and the fight was on.Twenty minutes and 5 jumps later I got him to the end of the jetties where I thought he was rubbing my line the rocks.I eased up a little and he went straight for the inlet. I got one more jump and ten minutes of fun before the line snaped.
While rigging up another jig, the man next to me was bringing in his tarpon that looked to be 100+. We tried to bring it in but the line tangled in the net. We did get it in the net once and had it two feet out of the water when it flipped and got out.By then, the owner of the net asked the man not to bring that stinking fish up in his net. I’m sure it was way to heavy and the two guys knew each other well.
Folks, I was wore out and just went home.
The rod was a breakaway 11”6” rated 2-5 oz.
The reel was a Diawa Emblen 5500 with new 65lb PowerPro.
The 2 oz jigs were OK for the reds but no match for the tarpon.
The tide was heading out real fast, at least 8 knots. The wind was out of the NorthEast at 20 mph and the tide and wind were causing a dead mans soup in the inlet. And that’s where the fish were.
Total fishing time was about one hour and fifteen minutes.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I don't get jealous much, but I'm jealous now. Are you telling me you drove from Jax to Sebastian only to fish for just over an hour? I guess you did put in a days worth of catching in that hour though


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*oooppppssss*

I changed my day to go from yesterday to today... I hope that they are still that active today. I will be there around 2:30 if anyone else is around come on down...
Glad you enjoyed it Benthook...


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

KodiakZach, I'm not a young stud like you, as I'm up in the 50's.I was flat wore out from the trip and fish. There was only one pier net left, when I called it quits and he wasn't a happy camper especially with the tarpon. They were to big for his net.
I'll probaly head down again around noon Thursday which will give me a few hours to fish in the daylite and some after the sun sets.
The fishing up here sucks, unless you want small blues or whiting. So a few hours on the road for what might be a once in a lifetime experience is well worth the trip.
If you get the chance, go for it and bring plenty of 2-3 oz jigs with strong hooks.
A two piece rainsuit will come in handy too.There is a lot of spray when the wind is blowing.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Somebody needs to take some pics of those fish and that action. I hear ya on the rain gear, last time I went down there it got rained out and I forgot my rain suit. And as you know, there isn't a Wal-Mart (or anything for that matter) close to Sebastian.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*The spray.....*

I was there when the wind was picking up and got soaked...
The floor of the center of the pier is a grate.. Water passes through without a problem. When waves get going you get the mist from the waves driven by the wind and wave action pounds water up the center of the pier....
Feels great when the drag is spinning....
Why don't you guys carpool and make it down???


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

KodiakZach said:


> there isn't a Wal-Mart (or anything for that matter) close to Sebastian.



there is a Wal-mart in Vero Beach about 30 min from the inlet...
Take A!A south till RT60 and follow about 8 miles and before 58th street on south side is a Walmart.
Now no excuses...


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

30 minutes aint close... =)

Next time I'll just remember to bring my rain gear


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Go Big or Go Home...*

better than going home KZ!!!

Want to do a P&S meeting @ the inlet ???
Before the 20th of December??


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I dunno, Benthook does have the small blues and whiting at his place in Jax... that's kinda tempting. J/K


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*proof*

I will bring my camera tonight and send pics tomorrow...


----------



## spoonman (Jun 27, 2004)

*Jig fishing at the inlet*

Most of my fishing is done in the river around Melb Beach. I've only fished Sebastian Inlet a couple of times because of the crowds and losing so much tackle. What is the best way to fish a jig at the inlet? A straight retrive or letting it hit of the bottom? I use DOA's alot in the river and there are several different techniques of fishing those but have not fished with jigs much. Do you bump the bottom with them or what?

The last time I went to the inlet with jigs I got snaged and lost all of them within an hour. The inlet seems to be real active and is not a far drive from my house so any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*KZ would call it passive jigging*

I just cast and try to reach other side. ok I don't do it but get it out as far as possible.
Go to the end of the pier, you will see the railing come out at the end. Cast into the inlet as far as you can slightly up stream. Like 10 degrees. Let it sink and about when it is pass you and starts to head "down stream" you will feel "current" grab the jigg and then open bail for about three seconds and let it fall again. Start walking to the end of the pier and reel in fish or get you jig out of the way. You will see others doing the same thing I am talking about. Ask questions and they are pretty good in answering them. It is very busy there but pay attention and you will not get in anyones way.
This works from high tide to low...


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*No Fish For Me....*

Can't make it tonight but will make it Thursday... after all the fish leave...


----------



## marcg (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi,

I am relatively new to fishing SI as well.
Seems like from Dead High > Slack Tide > Outgoing the Southside is best???

From Low to Incoming the North side is best with the technique you just described???
How do you think a swimbait would do in that current??

How heavy was your Jig?..I have been using 1.5 Bucktails on the Southside with some success (though it gets expensive because you lose a lot of them)

Thanks.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*here comes the loop.*

I think outgoing tide on north side at the end is the best. 
Just shows it doesn not matter...
I will be there tomorrow afternoon if you want to check it out.
PM me and I give you my phone #
or just look for a 7 yearold boy working his dad and catching fish and that is my son.
We will be on the north side.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

KodiakZach said:


> Somebody needs to take some pics of those fish and that action. .


Yeah, I second that. Let's see some poon pics


----------



## AtlanticAngler (Oct 26, 2005)

*Hes back at it*

I think he went from Jax again today down to Sebastian. For those of you that dont know Jim, Tarpon is just about all he fishes for, occasionally some pompano and reds but mostly the big boys from the beach. This year him and his son pulled a fat 106lber from the St. Augustine beach. Good man that Jim is, good fisherman to boot. I will say in his defense, i wouldnt let him take pictures of fish, he likes to take pictures of peoples fish with out there faces and pictures of women walking down the beach in bikini's and high heels, not that the latter is a bad thing but his eyes and mind are lost somewhere, retirement is a bad thing. Good luck today Jim. mike


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Who is Jim?*

I will be at the inlet this afternoon.


----------



## marcg (Dec 7, 2005)

Sorry VICIII got to work tonight until 10:30 otherwise I would head down there.....the weather sucks though so the bite will probably be phenomenal.

Let me know how it was...good luck!


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Don't know how the weather is at Sebastian today, but if it's anything like the weather here at Ponce... you guys are nuts if you fish it. I fished for 64 days straight last winter starting with Thanksgiving and spent many days fishing in crap weather like this and it sucked.


----------



## AtlanticAngler (Oct 26, 2005)

*jim is benthook*

he is the threadstarter, hoping he had a blast today as well.


----------

